# BF4 Config Utility



## Mindweaver (Oct 4, 2013)

*New! BF4 Config Utility v1.5*

Change Log v1.*5*

*New feature on the Control Tab*
Added Vehicle Aim Relative Control

*New Features on the Gameplay Tab*
Added Sprint Hold
Added Reload Hint
Added Squad with Joining Friend
Added Tutorials
Added Hint System
Added Chat Log
Added Kill Log
Added Battlelog In-Game
Added Award Message
Added Game Mode Message
Added Network Smoothing Factor
Added HUD Visibility

*New Features on the Advanced Tab*
Added Right Handed
Added Aim Assist
Added Spectator Show Player Card
Added Spectator Show Score Bar
Added Oculus Rift Settings
Stereoscopy Enabled
Head Tracking Enabled
Stereo Convergence


*New Tool Tab*
Added a button to lunch Punkbuster from the BF4 directory to resolve any punkbuster issues.
Added a button to lunch Directx from the BF4 directory to resolve any Directx issues.

*Added Texture image to all buttons*

*Fixed Issues in previous release*

Profiles didn’t load correctly. Now they do.




Spoiler: Previous Change Logs



Change Log v1.1

New drop down boxes are not editable.
Switch to "_Custom_" from the "_Over all Graphic_" drop down list disables the other features in the video tab.
New Console commands! This adds a user.cfg file to load those commands at start up. Only a few now, but a lot more to come in this area.
Show in game FPS and system info by using the new Console commands.
Icon mis spell fixed.
Selecting different Profiles now updates the profile text window.
Change Log v1.2

New Logo
Resolved an issue where clicking to get new update took you to the "BF3 Config Utility" page.
Fixed Punkbuster link as well it was still linked to the BF3 punkbuster page.

Change Log v1.3

The latest update changed the config location. This version resolves that issue.
Added more console commands in the advanced tab. It's been a very busy day and I hope to have a bigger update tomorrow!

Change Log v1.4

This version brings the Utiltiy over from "*BF4 Beta*" to "*BF4*".
Added a new "Console Comands" Tab
Added a direct Console Command editor in the "Console Commands" tab. This editor is directly linked to the "*user.cfg*" file where Console commands you want to run on start are stored.






Spoiler: BF4 Config Utility Disclaimer



*Disclaimer*

The *"BF4 Config Utility"* is provided as is without any guarantees or warranty.
The author is under no obligation to provide support, service, corrections, or upgrades to the *"BF4 Config Utility"*.
The posted file is in no way associated with *"techpowerup!"*. Please direct any issues or questions in this thread.
By executing or Downloading the *"BF4 Config Utility"* you agree to these terms.






Spoiler: Requirements



Microsoft .Net Framework 4 - Download


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## LightningJR (Oct 4, 2013)

Woo! Looking forward to it.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 4, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> *New! BF4 Config Utility v1.0*
> 
> It's coming.. Just a little update. I had to create this page so I could fill in the link to get back to this home page.  I should have it up in the next 5 hours if nothing goes wrong.



I used your BF3 utility and absolutely loved it. Looking forward to this one as well!


----------



## Bow (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 5, 2013)

*New! BF4 Config Utility v1.0*

It's ready! Let me know what you all think! I listened to everyone, and went with a simple design with out a lot of graphics. I'll put pictures up later. I still have a lot of good ideas so keep an eye out for the next update. I'm going to take a break and get some gaming on! 

Get it here! and it's in the OP.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 5, 2013)

What do you use to code such a program? Visual Studio?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 5, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> What do you use to code such a program? Visual Studio?



I'm using Visual Studio 2010 Pro, and the programming language is VB.NET.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks man for another awesome config utility


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 5, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Thanks man for another awesome config utility



I'm glad you like it buddy! What do you think about the Icon?

*EDIT: I just seen I miss spelled Utility on the icon.. lol I'll redo it on the next update.. hehehe*


----------



## HammerON (Oct 5, 2013)

It looks alright. Don't know if you need anything real fancy


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 5, 2013)

HammerON said:


> It looks alright. Don't know if you need anything real fancy



Yea, nothing major, but I just need to correct the spelling on it. I noticed something last night in on the video tab, if you pick ("low",medium","High", or "Ultra") what ever you change in the drop down box won't take effect. If you make changes you need to select "Custom" and then the game will see the changes. I'll take care of that in the next update, but until then everyone just set it to "custom" on the Video tab.


----------



## natr0n (Oct 5, 2013)

I checked this out today, it's nice.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 5, 2013)

*New! BF4 Config Utility v1.2*

Change Log v1.2


New Logo
Resolved an issue where clicking to get new update took you to the "BF3 Config Utility" page.
Fixed Punkbuster link as well it was still linked to the BF3 punkbuster page.
Get it here! and it's in the OP.
*EDIT: Small changes... I need to play and stop working on it.. lol My kids have the flu.. and The wife and I are on sick duty.. and I'm only getting about 20 minutes at a time to work on it. Sorry for all the small updates.. *


*New! BF4 Config Utility v1.1*

Change Log v1.1


New drop down boxes are not editable.
Switch to "_Custom_" from the "_Over all Graphic_" drop down list disables the other features in the video tab.
New Console commands! This adds a user.cfg file to load those commands at start up. Only a few now, but a lot more to come in this area.
Show in game FPS and system info by using the new Console commands.
Icon mis spell fixed.
Selecting different Profiles now updates the profile text window.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 7, 2013)

*New! BF4 Config Utility v1.3*

Change Log v1.3


The latest update changed the config location. This version resolves that issue.
Added more console commands in the advanced tab. It's been a very busy day and I hope to have a bigger update tomorrow!

Get it here! and it's in the OP.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 7, 2013)

Will try it out tonight. I have been using your V1.0 still...


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 7, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Will try it out tonight. I have been using your V1.0 still...



Thanks buddy! Let me know what you think.


----------



## chicken- (Oct 8, 2013)

Edit: Fixed it, apparently it was cuz my config files weren't complete since I hadn't loaded after the update yet.

If you get an Unhandled Exception Error, this could be why 

Thx for your hard work.


----------



## dcf-joe (Oct 8, 2013)

According to your config, DX11 was not enabled by default. That can not be right?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 8, 2013)

dcf-joe said:


> According to your config, DX11 was not enabled by default. That can not be right?



DX11.1 is enabled in battlefield by default, but you can use DX11 if you don't have a DX11.1 card for better performs.

*EDIT: I'm working on a better way to implement the console commands, because there is a lot more and you don't want to enable them because they are enabled by default. With those console features you just want to disable them in the config file.*



chicken- said:


> Edit: Fixed it, apparently it was cuz my config files weren't complete since I hadn't loaded after the update yet.
> 
> If you get an Unhandled Exception Error, this could be why
> 
> Thx for your hard work.



Yea, after the update it sets your overall video to "*Auto*" and in the config file the video height, and width are set to zero, but once you load in it updates those fields. You can use the "*Text Editor*" in the "*BF4 Config Utility*" to manually save those settings before loading in or just load into the first time and let the game fill them in. Thanks for the helpful response buddy.


----------



## Bow (Oct 8, 2013)

I have v1.0.  Can I DL  v1.3 over 1.0?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 8, 2013)

Bow said:


> I have v1.0.  Can I DL  v1.3 over 1.0?



You can copy over top of it or just delete v1.0 and use v1.3 buddy.


----------



## razoranti (Oct 9, 2013)

*This utility crashes *

I wanted to try this out to play bf4 on my weak PC, but it crashes when i click save. 
when i run it 




and when i set up
and save
i'm russian, so i'm using ru os xD but i think everybody knows what that message means




what am i doing wrong :X


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 9, 2013)

razoranti said:


> I wanted to try this out to play bf4 on my weak PC, but it crashes when i click save.
> when i run it
> http://s49.radikal.ru/i125/1310/f7/f3a04eb3c24c.png
> and when i set up
> ...



Since, the latest "*Battlefield 4*" update it sets the video settings to "Auto" and it sets the resolution height and Width to zero ("GstRender.ResolutionHeight 0" and "GstRender.resolutionWidth 0". You can load into a game and let it auto set your best resolution or use the Text Editor on the "Config File" tab and change those to settings manually. My "FOV Calculator" just looks at the "Resolution" and "Desired horizontal FOV" to set the "FOV" setting. I'll fix this in my next version release. I hope to have a new release out today, but both of my daughters are still feverish from the flu.. So, I'm home on sick duty..


----------



## soliver84 (Oct 28, 2013)

*C&c 2013*

Hello,

Can you please also something for C & C in 2013 produced since the noses want to involve no surround for 3 monitors.

Thanks
Soliver84


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 28, 2013)

soliver84 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please also something for C & C in 2013 produced since the noses want to involve no surround for 3 monitors.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure what you are asking buddy? Please provide more detail. You maybe in the wrong section.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 29, 2013)

Doesnt seem to work anymore


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 29, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Doesnt seem to work anymore





chicken- said:


> Needs to be updated for retail, we'll have to be patient



I'll be leaving hell (_work_) shortly. I have a 4.5 hour drive, but once I get home I'll start working on the update. I'll have it live tonight or tomorrow. I'm also working on a new Battlelog browser.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 30, 2013)

*New! BF4 Config Utility v1.4*

Change Log v1.4


This version brings the Utiltiy over from "*BF4 Beta*" to "*BF4*".
Added a new "Console Comands" Tab
Added a direct Console Command editor in the "Console Commands" tab. This editor is directly linked to the "*user.cfg*" file where Console commands you want to run on start are stored.

Get it here! and it's in the OP.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow... Nice Mind... I will have my clan run it and see how well they like it.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks buddy I've got a big update coming soon. I'm shooting for tomorrow.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Nov 1, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks buddy I've got a big update coming soon. I'm shooting for tomorrow.



Ohhh I'll be waiting for it.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 2, 2013)

Update is running late, but hopefully it will be worth the wait.


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 3, 2013)

What exactly does messing with the lean sensitivity slider do?


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 3, 2013)

mastrdrver said:


> What exactly does messing with the lean sensitivity slider do?



Not really sure at this point. I haven't had time to play with it.


----------



## vission (Nov 22, 2013)

Need to be able to fix Joystick mappings, please! BF4 see's my Logitech 3D pro throttle as Trigger 1 & Trigger2 when I slide it up and down!


----------



## chicken- (Nov 29, 2013)

vission said:


> Need to be able to fix Joystick mappings, please! BF4 see's my Logitech 3D pro throttle as Trigger 1 & Trigger2 when I slide it up and down!



There may be software for your logitech that would help, do you have the Logitech gaming software installed?

Mindweaver did you ban me for posting 8====D to bump the thread?  I was banned for "spam" because apparently you deleted all my other posts on here so I had to argue to get unbanned cuz it looked like my only post.

Was just bumping the thread hoping for some kind of update on progress, not sure why you delete my posts but can't update people


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 29, 2013)

Please don't bump with strange content


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 30, 2013)

chicken- said:


> There may be software for your logitech that would help, do you have the Logitech gaming software installed?
> 
> Mindweaver did you ban me for posting 8====D to bump the thread?  I was banned for "spam" because apparently you deleted all my other posts on here so I had to argue to get unbanned cuz it looked like my only post.
> 
> Was just bumping the thread hoping for some kind of update on progress, not sure why you delete my posts but can't update people



Yea, I didn't put a lot of thought into it when I saw what you posted buddy. In the future buddy just ask for an update. I've been really busy the last few months working 12 and 14 hour days. Anyway enough about that.. hehe I've got a big update coming and I almost finished it Wednesday, but ran out of time.. 



W1zzard said:


> Please don't bump with strange content


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 6, 2013)

*New! BF4 Config Utility v1.5*

Change Log v1.*5*

*New feature on the Control Tab*
Added Vehicle Aim Relative Control

*New Features on the Gameplay Tab*
Added Sprint Hold
Added Reload Hint
Added Squad with Joining Friend
Added Tutorials
Added Hint System
Added Chat Log
Added Kill Log
Added Battlelog In-Game
Added Award Message
Added Game Mode Message
Added Network Smoothing Factor
Added HUD Visibility

*New Features on the Advanced Tab*
Added Right Handed
Added Aim Assist
Added Spectator Show Player Card
Added Spectator Show Score Bar
Added Oculus Rift Settings
Stereoscopy Enabled
Head Tracking Enabled
Stereo Convergence


*New Tool Tab*
Added a button to lunch Punkbuster from the BF4 directory to resolve any punkbuster issues.
Added a button to lunch Directx from the BF4 directory to resolve any Directx issues.

*Added Texture image to all buttons*

*Fixed Issues in previous release*

Profiles didn’t load correctly. Now they do.


*Get it here*


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey guys I'm really close to releasing my BF4 Browser Utility. I'm wonder if anyone wants me to put it into the "*BF4 Config Utility*" as well".


----------



## sireangelus (Jan 13, 2014)

The tool does not work with the x64 version of the game, can you provide a x64 binary?


```
See the end of this message for details on invoking
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not find file 'C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 4\user.cfg'.
File name: 'C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 4\user.cfg'
  at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String maybeFullPath)
  at System.IO.FileStream.Init(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, Int32 rights, Boolean useRights, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, FileOptions options, SECURITY_ATTRIBUTES secAttrs, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy, Boolean useLongPath, Boolean checkHost)
  at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, FileOptions options, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy, Boolean useLongPath, Boolean checkHost)
  at System.IO.StreamReader..ctor(String path, Encoding encoding, Boolean detectEncodingFromByteOrderMarks, Int32 bufferSize, Boolean checkHost)
  at System.IO.StreamReader..ctor(String path)
  at BF4_Config_Utility.Form1.bt_Backup_Click(Object sender, EventArgs e)
  at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
  at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnClick(EventArgs e)
  at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs mevent)
  at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
  at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
  at System.Windows.Forms.ButtonBase.WndProc(Message& m)
  at System.Windows.Forms.Button.WndProc(Message& m)
  at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
  at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
  at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.34003 built by: FX45W81RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
BF4 Config Utility
    Assembly Version: 1.0.5.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.5.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Luigi/AppData/Local/Temp/7zO71A6.tmp/BF4%20Config%20Utility.exe
----------------------------------------
Microsoft.VisualBasic
    Assembly Version: 10.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 12.0.20806.33440 built by: FX45W81RTMREL
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Microsoft.VisualBasic/v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Microsoft.VisualBasic.dll
----------------------------------------
System
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.34003 built by: FX45W81RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Core
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.33440 built by: FX45W81RTMREL
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.33440 built by: FX45W81RTMREL
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.33440 built by: FX45W81RTMREL
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Runtime.Remoting
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.33440 built by: FX45W81RTMREL
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Runtime.Remoting/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Runtime.Remoting.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.33440 built by: FX45W81RTMREL
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.33440 built by: FX45W81RTMREL
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
    <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.
```


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 13, 2014)

That's odd, because I use x64 and it works fine. Can you share the path to your "
Battlefield 4" folder in origins? The x64 executable file "*bf4.exe*" is actually located in the 
"*C:\Program Files (x86)\*" directory with the x86 executable file "*bf4_x86.exe*". 

In the error message you attach the problem is my utility is not finding your "*user.cfg*" file. So, I'm assuming the "_*BF4 Config Utility*_" is opening correctly, but just not able to save the file?


----------



## sireangelus (Jan 14, 2014)

it seems the problem resides in the fact that i don't have such file anywhere on my system. So if the file is not there in the first place, it can't create a new one; i'm not sure it would even work at this point, but it's worth a shot to try and see if i can use an empty one


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 14, 2014)

sireangelus said:


> it seems the problem resides in the fact that i don't have such file anywhere on my system. So if the file is not there in the first place, it can't create a new one; i'm not sure it would even work at this point, but it's worth a shot to try and see if i can use an empty one



My "_*BF4 Config Utility*_" will create the file if it hasn't been created. What version of my tool are you using? The newest version v1.5 will create that file. It's possible that you are not running the "_*BF4 Config Utility*_" as an administrator. Before opening the "_*BF4 Config Utility*_", right click on it and run as administrator.


----------



## Alien0007 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey Mindweaver. Thanks for the utility. I used the one for Bf3 and it was great. Good work.
I have the latest V.1.5 for BF4. 

Some questions:

1) Why do you have the options for aim assist and deadzone for a PC Utility?  There is not aim assist with Keyboard and mouse.

2) Console anti alias -  what is this?

3) Are transparent shadows on by default?

Thank you


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 16, 2014)

Alien0007 said:


> Hey Mindweaver. Thanks for the utility. I used the one for Bf3 and it was great. Good work.
> I have the latest V.1.5 for BF4.
> 
> Some questions:
> ...



Thanks for using my Utility buddy. Now to your questions. 


Both of those settings are in the config file by default. I can't confirm, but I believe aim assist works only in single player and only with a gamepad. Deadzone works with joysticks and gamepads.
Console anti alias is the game menu. Turning it off will improve performance.
Yes, transparent shadows are on by default.


----------



## sireangelus (Jan 18, 2014)

ok, now i understand what the problem is. The fact is that the utility does not load my current configuration, and i try to hit the button "backup", i recieve that error message. The probable cause might be the x64/x86 difference. I run the game on x64 and it caused me many problems with additional apps.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 18, 2014)

sireangelus said:


> ok, now i understand what the problem is. The fact is that the utility does not load my current configuration, and i try to hit the button "backup", i recieve that error message. The probable cause might be the x64/x86 difference. I run the game on x64 and it caused me many problems with additional apps.



Oh I see. Hummm.. Try doing a regular "*Save*" and that should create the "*user.cfg*" file then you can back it up. I'm close to releasing the next release, I'll try to recreate your problem and fix it in time for the next release. Thanks for your help buddy!


----------

